
Samsung Ballie – AI ball that follows you - amrrs
https://youtu.be/c7N5UDZX7TQ
======
dvtrn
Cute, though a tiny yellow ball wouldn't last 10 seconds within a kilometer of
my dog, heh.

------
rolph
this would be way more of a trophy to hack than any home cam or speaker
assistant could ever hope to be.

the fact that it does things autonomously would be very convenient to cover up
remote abuse

